
Leetcode vs. HackerRank for coding interviews and challenges - prabhupant
Targeting big companies like Google, which of the two sites is the best for coding preparation?
======
superdeeda
Whichever one you do the most exercises on! I haven't used Leetcode before,
but Hackerrank is really decent. I would suggest working through the
challenges in the previous contests
([https://www.hackerrank.com/contests](https://www.hackerrank.com/contests))
as they are more interesting and harder to solve than the practice exercises.

